
Why Apache Beam? A Google Perspective - ericand
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2016/05/why-apache-beam-a-google-perspective
======
ericand
Data artisan's take: [http://data-artisans.com/why-apache-beam/](http://data-
artisans.com/why-apache-beam/)

